# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Ταχύπλοα Ασθενοφόρα

## apollo_express

Ο υπουργός Υγείας είπε την Παρασκευή (29-8) στο Ιατρικό Συνέδριο που έγινε στη Νάξο ότι έχουν παραγγελθεί ταχύπλοα (με ιατρικό εξοπλισμό) για τη μεταφορά ασθενών από τα νησιά. Έχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα;

----------


## jvrou

> Ο υπουργός Υγείας είπε την Παρασκευή (29-8) στο Ιατρικό Συνέδριο που έγινε στη Νάξο ότι έχουν παραγγελθεί ταχύπλοα (με ιατρικό εξοπλισμό) για τη μεταφορά ασθενών από τα νησιά. Έχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα;


Είχε ακουστεί και παλιότερα αυτό και από αυτήν την κυβέρνηση και από την προηγούμενη. Θα ήταν πολύ σημαντικό κάτι τέτοιο για τα νησιά τα οποία τις περισσότερες φορές δεν έχουν τον κατάλληλο ιατρικό εξοπλισμό. Μέχρι τώρα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή σαντορίνης-ίου-σικίνου-φολεγάνδρου-ανάφης (δεν ξέρω αν πηγαίνει και αλλού) αν παραστεί ανάγκη και δεν μπορεί να μεταβεί ελικόπτερο στην περιοχή, αυτούς που χρειάζονται την ανάγκη τους μεταφέρει ο Κρητικάκης. (Όποιος ξέρει από Ίο καταλαβαίνει για ποιον μιλάω).

----------

